# snapper in the pecola bay



## 4hooks (Jul 15, 2009)

What affect will all the fresh water in the bay have on the snapper fishing?I was thinking about coming down first weekend in june.


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

Send me your gps #'s and I'll check them for you before you come down.


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

I went and checked a couple spot I have in the bay that hold snapper and grouper and couldn't buy a bite. Was marking tons of fish the just wouldn't eat what I was offering. They tend to prefer live bait and I only had cigsicles 

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

aquatic argobull said:


> Send me your gps #'s and I'll check them for you before you come down.


Now that thar jest ain't right.....*but I like it!!*


----------



## 4hooks (Jul 15, 2009)

yea i figure all the fresh water would affect them.


----------



## Chris Phillips (Oct 1, 2007)

It's pretty much shut down right now! Hope it doesn't last too long...


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

Chris Phillips said:


> It's pretty much shut down right now! Hope it doesn't last too long...


If this guy isn't catching em there no point in even trying . Lol though I'm kinda glad to know it just isn't me 

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk


----------



## De Anza Jig (Jan 16, 2008)

Went Sunday afternoon to check one of my spots. I was curious about what all the rain would do to the bay bottom fishing as well. They were biting good, and were quality fish! Shame they couldn't go in the cooler, but they are still here and biting.


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

De Anza Jig said:


> Went Sunday afternoon to check one of my spots. I was curious about what all the rain would do to the bay bottom fishing as well. They were biting good, and were quality fish! Shame they couldn't go in the cooler, but they are still here and biting.
> 
> View attachment 285962
> 
> ...


What kind of bait where you using? If you don't mind me asking .

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk


----------



## De Anza Jig (Jan 16, 2008)

Cut Menhaden, that's my dead bait of choice. I prefer live baits as well, but was too lazy to catch any.


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

10-4 I was dropping whole cigs and no takers cut em in half and caught sharks.

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk


----------



## vietvet (Nov 11, 2007)

Always somebody showin off.......BTW, get a hair cut..........haha


----------



## 4hooks (Jul 15, 2009)

Thanks for the post guys hope it gets better.


----------

